# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  یه سوال از ویندوز 2000 سرور

## mohsen1360

سلام 
من روی سیستمم  2000 سرور رو نصب کردم می خوام ببینم با همین یه سیستم هم میشه با اون کار کرد و تنظیماتش رو یاد گرفت یا اینکه حتما یه سیستم دیگه هم می خوام

----------


## mahmoodreza

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی ؟ یعنی چی میشه باهاش کار کرد.. چیکار مگه میخوای بکنی ؟

----------


## mohsen1360

سلام
من فقط یه سیستم دارم که روی اون سرور رو نصب کردم می خوام ببینم میشه روی همین یه سیستم ( سرور) بدون هیچ سیستم دیگه ای که به اون وصل بشه کار کرد و تنظیمات اونو تا حدودی یاد گرفت مثل active directory  و dns و dhcp و بقیه قسمتهای اونو . 
در ضمن اگه بخوام یه سیستم رو به اون وصل کنم که یه سرور باشه و یه مشتری از چه کابلی باید استفاده کنم . ( از کابل کراس می شه استفاده کرد )

----------


## SADEGHALIPOUR76

با یک دستگاه هم می توان با سرور آشنایی پیدا نمود به شرط اینکه سیستم ntfs باشد
و کارت شبکه هم حتما داشته باشی و dns ,  ad  را راه اندازی کنی می توانی از خصوصیات 
win200  استفاده کنی
در ضمن با کابل کراس می توان 2 کامپیوتر رابه هم وصل کرد در غیر ایت صورت یا باید از کابل
کواکس استفاده کنی یا از هاب
ازمایش کن!! :shock:  :shock:

----------

